# Please light a candle for rocking r



## nysart8902 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...eng&gi=RocR


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 31, 2008)

I lit one.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you for starting a group for Theresa.


----------



## nysart8902 (Dec 31, 2008)

CyndiM said:


> Thank you for starting a group for Theresa.


You're welcome


----------



## baybrianna (Jan 1, 2009)

i lighted one


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

I, too, have lit a candle for Theresa. I thank God for all the wonderful miracles that He brings to our lives. I believe.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Barbie (Jan 1, 2009)

Just lit mine - HUGS Theresa!!!

Barbie


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

I lit mine too


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jan 2, 2009)

I also lit one for Theresa!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 2, 2009)

I also lit one!

Joyce


----------



## REO (Jan 2, 2009)

She needs extra prayers right now. Her pain has always been bad, but last night became unbearable, her side swollen, and she's bleeding again. She told me she (or Art or her mom) would keep me up to date so I could let you all know what's going on if she couldn't.

Please PRAY HARD!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 2, 2009)

Praying hard for Theresa.









Thanks for the update Robin.


----------



## Marylou (Jan 2, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## mgranch (Jan 3, 2009)

I just lit my candle for dear Theresa and prayed hard for her and Art!! Gina


----------



## Marylou (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for update. Prayers flowing her way.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 6, 2009)

Re-lit one.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 6, 2009)

I re-lit one

sending many prayers for Theresa


----------



## albahurst (Jan 7, 2009)

This is beautiful. I have lit one candle for Theresa.

Peggy


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 9, 2009)

Everyone PLEASE light a candle for Theresa.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 9, 2009)

I lit another, please everyone lite a candle.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Jan 12, 2009)

Relit mine!


----------



## hahler (Jan 13, 2009)

I lit one here

From all of us at Kiamichi Farms our thoughts and prayers are with you

dawn


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 14, 2009)

Please take a moment and light a candle for Theresa. Please add a prayer to keep her strong and give her a miracle.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

I just lit a candle from us, said a prayer to keep her strong, and then sent her a card. PLEASE everyone take a moment and light the candle and say a prayer, for a very special forum member.

Corinne


----------



## Marylou (Jan 16, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bump. Let's keep those candles burning.


----------



## bfogg (Jan 18, 2009)

Just lit mine,

Bonnie


----------



## AngieA (Jan 18, 2009)

I lit 2 just because...Prayers everyday.


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 18, 2009)

i LIT A CANDLE, WHAT A BEAUTIFUL IDEA, AND BEAUTIFUL SPIRITUAL SITE. PRAYERS AND WISHES FOR THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 18, 2009)

I lit one, too.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 22, 2009)

Light a candle for Theresa, prayers she is doing OK. Thinking of her all the time. Lord and her Guardian Angels please watch over her.


----------



## Marylou (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 29, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## dancer31501 (Jan 30, 2009)

We lite one. Amandas Mom


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 30, 2009)

I will light another

Your in our thoughts

Lori & Art


----------



## basshorse (Jan 31, 2009)

I lit a candle, thinking of Theresa and her family...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 1, 2009)

Please light a candle for Theresa and keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 2, 2009)

Hugs!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2009)

I just lit mine again. Keeping her in our prayers and thoughts.

Corinne


----------



## Marylou (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bumping this up. Let's get those candles lit for Theresa.


----------



## lilstars (Feb 2, 2009)

i lit mine


----------



## Marylou (Feb 4, 2009)

Praying for good outcome!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 4, 2009)

I lit a candle today.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump



((((HUGS)))) and prayers Theresa.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 9, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 11, 2009)

Hugs and best wishes winging their way to you


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 11, 2009)

Just lit a candle and sending my best. Alot of candles have gone out, you have to relight them every 48 hours. Saying prayers for you Theresa


----------



## funnybunny (Feb 11, 2009)

I lit a candle and said a prayer for Theresa.

Is there any update?


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Feb 17, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## bcody (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Theresa, hope all is well, my thoughts and prayers are still with you and your family.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 25, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Mar 2, 2009)

Good thoughts from cold Florida!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Today's a big day. Let's get those candles lit and pray for a great outcome.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2009)

lite another and sending prayers


----------



## Marylou (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## CyndiM (Mar 10, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Mar 16, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets get those candles light!


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2009)

Bump!! Theresa still needs our thoughts and prayers, everyone, please light a candle to show our support!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 28, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 30, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 2, 2009)

Guardian Angels hold Theresa in your arms, give her strength and protect her. Lord touch Theresa with your loving hands and heal her Lord in Jesus name.

Amen


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2009)

Continued prayers offered up for Theresa.


----------



## Marylou (Apr 5, 2009)

Thinkng of you!


----------



## Marylou (Apr 7, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Apr 20, 2009)

Back from cruise! Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2009)

Bumping! Let's keep those candles lit, and show our support! Theresa, thinking of you and hoping for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## rockin r (Apr 23, 2009)

I just can not say it enough...Thank You....Thank You....Thank You


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2009)

Theresa, I just lit my candle, and said a little extra prayer for you.


----------



## Marylou (Apr 26, 2009)

Thinking healing thoughts!


----------



## Marylou (Apr 29, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## basshorse (Apr 29, 2009)

I lit one. Thoughts and prayers for you Theresa.


----------



## Marylou (May 3, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (May 6, 2009)

Thinking healing thoughts!


----------



## Marylou (May 8, 2009)




----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 10, 2009)

Just lit my candle!! Tons of prayers for you guys! The Drs. are going to fix you!! Theresa, you will be on here posting after surgey before you know it!! I'll be thinking of and praying for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (May 14, 2009)

Prayers go out to you!


----------



## Marylou (May 16, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (May 18, 2009)




----------



## bfogg (May 18, 2009)

Prayers have been said!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Marylou (May 22, 2009)




----------



## CyndiM (Jun 18, 2009)

Unless there has been a complaint; I think it is time we get some candles lit.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 7, 2009)

Lit a candle for Theresa. Lord keep Theresa safe in her travels.


----------



## Barbie (Aug 7, 2009)

Just lit my candle. My thoughts and prayers are with you Theresa.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Theresa hasn't posted in quite a while. Sure hope things are ok with she and Art.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 7, 2009)

We too have lit a candle and holding you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Marylou (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine seems to be the only one lit. Lets light them up!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 19, 2009)

BUMP

From Mary's latest update it sounds like Theresa needs us now more than ever.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 19, 2009)

I lit one. I truly am a Believer, in myself and in God.

God bless, Theresa, stay strong...


----------



## Marylou (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 21, 2009)

Prayers for Theresa and her family. Peace, Strength and Happiness, I hope they are with you always Theresa.


----------



## Genie (Aug 21, 2009)

Candle has been lit.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 24, 2009)

I just re-lit my candle. I am praying to God in Heaven to heal Theresa.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 24, 2009)

Continued Prayers for Teresa

I lite another


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 26, 2009)

Lit my candle again. Always praying hard for God to heal Theresa. I hope you are feeling better Theresa. I wish we could get another update.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 30, 2009)

All the candles have gone out.


----------

